# What's your favorite forum on Perc?



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Interested to hear your opinions!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

The one for my own type (I most typically assume I'm an INFP.)


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I seem to be gravitating towards the topics of Interest and chat room more these days


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

I use to spend more time at entertainment plaza lately. Also the sub forum of my own type ( INFJ) and general chat are places I visit on regular basis.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I can't just vote for one, so I'll just list the ones I frequent the most in no particular order. 

INTP
INFP
ENTP
MBTI
Cognitive Functions
Enneagram
Type 5 
Socionics
Critical Thinking and Philosophy
Current Events
Personality Tests


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Salad Days said:


> The one for my own type


Since you posted one of the most epically funny quotes I've ever seen in my short life on PerC, every time I see your name I think "the symbolism of doing things to my butt" lololol.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Since you posted one of the most epically funny quotes I've ever seen in my short life on PerC, every time I see your name I think "the symbolism of doing things to my butt" lololol.


I'm gonna be honest, I have no idea what I said lmao. But I'm so glad I made you laugh :3 That's a huge compliment.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Salad Days said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I have no idea what I said lmao. But I'm so glad I made you laugh :3 That's a huge compliment.


Yay, I get to repost it for a new generation to partake lolol 



Salad Days said:


> No, you can get your kicks some other way that actually makes sense to me/has some use other than the symbolism you're associating with doing things to my butt.


Remember now? :tongue:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Yay, I get to repost it for a new generation to partake lolol
> 
> 
> 
> Remember now? :tongue:


Lmfao. Remembrance achieved xDDD

Still true, btw...


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Forum I post most in (favorite): *INFP* 

Favorite thread (where I have the most fun): Wrong Answer Game

Favorite *Drama* threads: Tell A Personality Cafe Member (1), Tell A Personality Cafe Member (Part 2)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

According to my stats, Sex & Relationships, which doesn't appear on the options?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

The spam sub-forum, which you left out


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> According to my stats, Sex & Relationships, which doesn't appear on the options?


Think of this. You have been here twice as long as I have and I have also twice as many posts as you do. What are you doing?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Think of this. You have been here twice as long as I have and I have also twice as many posts as you do. What are you doing?


I was inactive for about 18 months. I lost connectivity to the site at work. It was flagged as "questionable" by our firewall.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I was inactive for about 18 months. I lost connectivity to the site at work. It was flagged as "questionable" by our firewall.


I'm going to learn computer security in my university years. The irony about that is I have disabled most security barriers on my computer and have no antivirus.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Your poll has received my 1,000 post....

Anyways, I like the INFP, ENFP, and ISTP forums. I am also visiting the ISFP forum more often.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm going to learn computer security in my university years. The irony about that is I have disabled most security barriers on my computer and have no antivirus.



I don't have much on mine. I pretty much know what to look for. I've been in that field for 15 years or so.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

INFP forums. I used to type as INFP, but I stayed because they are some of the most welcoming people I have ever talked to.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

The Exception said:


> I can't just vote for one, so I'll just list the ones I frequent the most in no particular order.
> 
> INTP
> INFP
> ...


I also forget to mention General Psychology and Member Polls.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Yep, too many categories, indeed.

ENTP World is my home base.

You forgot Spam World, too.

You know what, let's be honest, _my_ threads are my favorite forums.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm and equal opportunity, repeat offender.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Topics of interest because I want to choose more than one, but not everything under topics of interest


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

My top favorites are
Game 
INFP
NFs 
Member Polls
General 
MBTI
Book music art forum.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I chose: "I like juice too" because I think that accurately represents who I am and what my interests are in regards to this forum.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

INTP forum is where it's at for me right now. <3


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Various Topics of Interest, and the Advice Center.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Wherever there's fun going on.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

How could you leave out the "ban/infractions" forum?

:crying:


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Member polls, the topics are much more random and fun to scroll through.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted Generation, and my favourite is X and Y. I also like Member Polls and MB forum.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I really like the Enneagram forum, I just wish it were more active. I've been more interested in Enneagram than MBTI lately and I haven't found many good places to discuss it.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Socionics, definitely. I love the theory involved with it.


----------

